# Venus As The 2018 Evening Star



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Venus has commenced its apparition as the brilliant Evening Star in the western sky after sunset following its superior conjunction behind the Sun on 2018 JAN 08.

I've created a more detailed article about this apparition, and several graphics related to the motions of Venus, including one illustrating its position in the early evening western sky throughout the entire apparition. They can be seen by visiting http://www.CurtRenz.com/venus.html

Photos and descriptions of Venus during this apparition would be welcome additions to this thread.


----------

